# Applying for a Canadian Experience Class Visa?



## back2basic (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi,
I’m very curious to find out if a person doesn’t have a skilled profession but wants to pursue permanent residency, how does one go about it?
I’m currently on my 1st year under the IEC Visa scheme and I work as a Outsource Collector since November 2012. I will be applying for my 2nd year once the applications open sometime before Feb 1st 2013. If things go really well for me in Canada and I would like to stay and apply for permanent residency. I have looked into the Canadian Experience Class (CEC) route and it says you can apply for this particular visa if you have 12 months of Canadian experience. Is this for one particular job or can it be combined with 2 other jobs for example?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

back2basic said:


> Hi,
> I’m very curious to find out if a person doesn’t have a skilled profession but wants to pursue permanent residency, how does one go about it?
> I’m currently on my 1st year under the IEC Visa scheme and I work as a Outsource Collector since November 2012. I will be applying for my 2nd year once the applications open sometime before Feb 1st 2013. If things go really well for me in Canada and I would like to stay and apply for permanent residency. I have looked into the Canadian Experience Class (CEC) route and it says you can apply for this particular visa if you have 12 months of Canadian experience. Is this for one particular job or can it be combined with 2 other jobs for example?


It is my understanding that you cannot proceed to PR status while on a IEC visa. You would need to have your(an) employer go through the LMO route.


----------

